# How do you get to the Willard spur??



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I was just wondering if I could get directions to the Willard spur I have never been there and would like to try my new mud motor this weekend???


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Exit 357 by the Flying J. Go west, then turn right, then follow the road to the west until it dead ends at the airboat ramp.
R


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

rjefre said:


> Exit 357 by the Flying J. Go west, then turn right, then follow the road to the west until it dead ends at the airboat ramp.
> R


Ok thanks.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

duckilla said:


> I was just wondering if I could get directions to the Willard spur I have never been there and would like to try my new mud motor this weekend???


Take a Bow and Shoot Some Carp.

2c


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

how big of a boat you got? and what time you going? I was going to take my boat out to utah lake to run it around some more and work some kinks out.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> how big of a boat you got? and what time you going? I was going to take my boat out to utah lake to run it around some more and work some kinks out.


I was thinking Sunday afternoon around 1 or 2. I have a 1448 with a 23hp longtail.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

shucks, I can only go saturday after my wife and I look at a couple houses. I have to save all my sundays for hunting season.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Be careful where you go. Remember that the refuge is closed. All that open water is off limits north and west of the signs. Have fun!


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Let us know the water levels out there. Once you get out of the canal stay to the south out the white poles. The north side of them is BRB refuge. It's not marked well just white poles with orange tops. like hotspot said.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

carp slayer said:


> Let us know the water levels out there. Once you get out of the canal stay to the south out the white poles. The north side of them is BRB refuge. It's not marked well just white poles with orange tops. like hotspot said.


Ok will do thanks for the info that's good to know.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

carp slayer said:


> Let us know the water levels out there. Once you get out of the canal stay to the south out the white poles. The north side of them is BRB refuge. It's not marked well just white poles with orange tops. like hotspot said.


Well ended up not going out to the spur to test the motor out talked to a couple guys who went out there yesterday and they couldn't even launch cause the water was so low just thought I would reply back.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

The BRBR has drained unit 5 and has had 2 very successful burns. they do not plan on refilling the unit till the fall. (If we have any water in the fall to fill it) So water is being routed around the east end of the spur. I haven't been out there but this is what I was told from the management.


----------

